# delta 28-185



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

is this a good price for this saw? is it a good bandsaw for resawing oak?

http://mcallen.en.craigslist.org/tls/2886310336.html


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

desertforest said:


> is this a good price for this saw? is it a good bandsaw for resawing oak?
> 
> http://mcallen.en.craigslist.org/tls/2886310336.html


If you are talking about up to MAYBE 2" in height it may be OK. 1/5hp is VERY little for resawing any wood. 

My general rule (although conservative) is 1 hp for ever 4" of resaw. You can do with less but with a reduced feedrate.

Frankly that bandsaw is pretty much a toy but it could have some use just not resawing.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

For resawing oak?... No, unless you are resawing very small stock for a model railroad :smile:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

i kinda thought so when i saw it. i'm in no rush so i may just save up for a good-sized floor model.

thanks for the replies gents.


----------

